# Is it possible for a cop to also be a w(h)acker?



## SOT

Was brought up in the light bar thread..

I'm thinking that there might be the errant special or constable or aux that might be a bit out there...but then again would they really be a cop?


----------



## JoninNH

Vote: Don't give a shit.


----------



## screamineagle

I know a constable who made his own constables office in his restauraunt.


----------



## JoninNH

Oh Christ, here comes the constable bashing.  Yay!


----------



## JoninNH

JoninNH said:


> Oh Christ, here comes the constable bashing.  Yay!


I mean that... Yay!


----------



## screamineagle

dont get me going, this guys a real beaut lol.


----------



## JoninNH

screamineagle said:


> dont get me going, this guys a real beaut lol.


Check your PMs...


----------



## SOT

Did he make his own uniform and knit handcuffs too?



screamineagle said:


> I know a constable who made his own constables office in his restauraunt.


----------



## PDExplorer3

Ive seen a cop around with a blue and red boxed light bar on top of his chevy truck with the whole siren package. Its pretty sad that he was to take it that far when he lives about 3 houses away from the police station!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

The term that we used to use for the gung-ho type of police officers were "sparkies," which is sort of like being a whacker except that they really are sworn full-fledged cops. That meant that they were SO into their jobs that they easily get overly excited (especially when getting a call for something mundane), "spark out" their personal vehicles (lights, stickers, police hat in the window at all times, etc.), talk to civilians like hard-ass school-yard bullies, will recite the chapters and sections of the M.G.L. to impress people, speak in police codes during normal conversations with friends and family, etc. They want EVERYONE to know they're a cop, and flaunt it regularly.

Sad to say, their jobs are their source of self-esteem.


----------



## kwflatbed

PDExplorer3 said:


> Ive seen a cop around with a blue and red boxed light bar on top of his chevy truck with the whole siren package. Its pretty sad that he was to take it that far when he lives about 3 houses away from the police station!


Did you ever stop to think that he may use his PV for details?


----------



## TacOps

kwflatbed said:


> Did you ever stop to think that he may use his PV for details?


:L:


----------



## SOT

Let me see and explorer on a cop website with the only uploaded photo being what. that of a blue line plate.....

Hmmmmm...starting early I see.



PDExplorer3 said:


> Ive seen a cop around with a blue and red boxed light bar on top of his chevy truck with the whole siren package. Its pretty sad that he was to take it that far when he lives about 3 houses away from the police station!


----------



## OutOfManyOne

I think everyone that trolls on this website and is not a police officers is a WHACKA.


----------



## dcorn18

U dont need a light bar on top of ur personal vehicle for details.....Every cop has a ford truck next to there details that I've noticed in mass. and dont forget the mandatory white pair of gloves.


----------



## dcs2244

Dunny, that's as good an explanation as I've seen around here in some time...


----------



## screamineagle

SOT_II said:


> Did he make his own uniform and knit handcuffs too?


As a matter of fact he did design his own uniform.


----------



## SOT

Dude...that's funny.


----------



## screamineagle

I thought so too.


----------



## Oscar32

..."_spark out_" :L:


----------



## ponyboy

I find the Biggest whackers even surpassing cop "sparkies" are the Fire fighter Whackers, and I find it more prevelant amongst firefighters. Just an observation.


----------



## Pacman

The end result is this. Are you a cop 24/7? Do you not have a life? Do you have an off switch? If not then you are a w(h)acker. <----Dumb word I've never used.


----------



## TacOps

My opinion is, a cop is not a whacker, if he truly is a cop, and he's not going around using lights to get through traffic or pulling every body over he sees off duty. Now, if some ass hole flips him off, or something you just wish you were in a cruiser for, yes, then I think it's fine if he pulls the guy over. Lights are also useful on details. But to have a full lightbar going across your headliner, wig-wags, grille lights, siren, and everything else you can think of, that's a little too much on a POV.


----------



## rocksy1826

In EMS we use the term "whacker" to describe those who do and don't work the job. Whacker's who work the job are those who can't leave work at work. Spend massive amounts of money on EMS supplies they don't need and will never use... and are just non-stop only about EMS. 

for instance - carrying a jump kit in your POV? makes you a whacker. 

On-sighting a stubbed toe at work? Whacker

lights and sirens on your pov when you work private? ...guess what?

Pulling over in your POV when you see an accident scene where PD is already on scene (which means that ems is on the way) and you can't see arterial spurting? Whacker. Rarely is an off-duty emt/medic wanted or useful on scene and there is no point if ems, pd or fire has already gotten there because what are you going to do? nothing that the other people on scene can't already do... and you aren't going to transport in your pov. The exception? the roll-over or whatever mess you witness right in front of you where nobody is on scene yet. then you have a little use.. but not much without your magic bus

an EMT-B that has every clamp and forcep imaginable in their pants pockets... or an added holster with all of that crap and more? Whacker.


----------



## dcs2244

Rocksy, I was a stealth EMT...no stickers on the POV, etc. When driving by a bad scene, I'd say to the former bride "...Ouch, that's going to hurt tomorrow..." to which she'd reply "...yeah, floor it before we are sucked in..."!

I'm thinking of writing a book, "The Compassion of the Cops"...what d'ya think?


----------



## Nachtwächter

Rocksy you should stop at all accidents it is likely that were you were some how involved.


----------



## TacOps

dcs2244 said:


> Rocksy, I was a stealth EMT...no stickers on the POV, etc. When driving by a bad scene, I'd say to the former bride "...Ouch, that's going to hurt tomorrow..." to which she'd reply "...yeah, floor it before we are sucked in..."!
> 
> I'm thinking of writing a book, "The Compassion of the Cops"...what d'ya think?


I think that would be a great book!!!


----------



## 94c

I once started giving Miranda to a dead guy.
"You have the right to remain silent."

(Didn't go well in front of the firefighters.)


----------



## Nachtwächter

The firefighters need to get a sense of humor.


----------



## Portable81

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

anyone who is so ignorant and ego starved to give the Miranda Rights to a dead person is shallow and attention starved ... I think the firemen acted appropriately by not laughing at this whackers feeble and inappropriate attempt at being funny ... what if the deceased were a member of your family and some hick town officer made this idiotic and feeble attempt at black humor at such a devastating time for your family...? I'd slap the dope acoss the face if he disrespected a member of my family like that.. any municipality that is large and busy is pretty much void of such whack jobs ..... the wannabes give full time police in average size to large departments a bad name.. they are shallow and ignorant - no black humor is funny - it's ignorant and disrespectfull b s by shallow people who lack maturity and experiece... they have zero class ... they need to grow up - by no means do these shallow morons represent real police who have extensive training and real life experience..this job is far more than "stats" .. it's about common sense, fainess and maturity.


----------



## TacOps

Calm down buddy, and I don't think 94c is a whacker.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Oh shit!


----------



## Guest

The answer is definitely YES. I once worked with a guy who was a reject from THE MIT Police, The Dana Hall School, LaSalle, Emerson and Fisher Jr. College.

This guy was the definition of a Whaker, tricked out car with a Vanity Plate SP 9 or something, half a dozen radios in the car, multiple antenna's, he would carry a scanner 24/7, call 22's in constantly. He was also EMT and wore some kind of uniform all the time.

His buddy was the sad case from Berkley Ma who drove an hour to work each day and spent all his off time hanging around the local fire station.


----------



## rocksy1826

94c said:


> I once started giving Miranda to a dead guy.
> "You have the right to remain silent."
> 
> (Didn't go well in front of the firefighters.)


fuck em'

i'd have died laughing.



ferus fidelitas said:


> anyone who is so ignorant and ego starved to give the Miranda Rights to a dead person is shallow and attention starved ... I think the firemen acted appropriately by not laughing at this whackers feeble and inappropriate attempt at being funny ... what if the deceased were a member of your family and some hick town officer made this idiotic and feeble attempt at black humor at such a devastating time for your family...? I'd slap the dope acoss the face if he disrespected a member of my family like that.. any municipality that is large and busy is pretty much void of such whack jobs ..... the wannabes give full time police in average size to large departments a bad name.. they are shallow and ignorant - no black humor is funny - it's ignorant and disrespectfull b s by shallow people who lack maturity and experiece... they have zero class ... they need to grow up - by no means do these shallow morons represent real police who have extensive training and real life experience..this job is far more than "stats" .. it's about common sense, fainess and maturity.


you take your shit too damn seriously. the circumstances of the death, who's around... all of that aren't known to you.

also? black humor is the way the majority of emergency services cope. clearly, you should know this. It doesn't mean people actually feel that way. It's just a coping mechanism for dealing with stress and tough situations. If it's not done in front of family or others that it's REALLY disrespectful to do it in front of.... whatever.

The man is deceased. He doesn't know. By your arguement all people should be DNR because CPR, defib and all the other shit EMS does to someone who is coding is HIGHLY undignified and not a peaceful way to go out.

Get over yourself. I wouldn't let you in the back of the ambulance with my patients because people who take themselves too seriously and are so uptight about such crap tend to be so busy focusing on that shit that they just end up getting in the way of others actually doing their jobs.

in short: get some therapy. you're uptight and cranky


----------



## 94c

ferus fidelitas said:


> anyone who is so ignorant and ego starved to give the Miranda Rights to a dead person is shallow and attention starved ... I think the firemen acted appropriately by not laughing at this whackers feeble and inappropriate attempt at being funny ... what if the deceased were a member of your family and some hick town officer made this idiotic and feeble attempt at black humor at such a devastating time for your family...? I'd slap the dope acoss the face if he disrespected a member of my family like that.. any municipality that is large and busy is pretty much void of such whack jobs ..... the wannabes give full time police in average size to large departments a bad name.. they are shallow and ignorant - no black humor is funny - it's ignorant and disrespectfull b s by shallow people who lack maturity and experiece... they have zero class ... they need to grow up - by no means do these shallow morons represent real police who have extensive training and real life experience..this job is far more than "stats" .. it's about common sense, fainess and maturity.


First of all, I would never do anything like that in front of someone's family.
Second of all, the dead guy's toxicology came back over three times the legal limit after he blew a red light and tore the leg off of a motorcyclist.

If someone had to die then it was best be him. The only regret I have was the lack of any court time.

I'm willing to bet your department isn't much bigger than mine if it is at all. If you've never been around black humor then maybe it's time to come out from behind the desk.

As a side note. The only true compassion I have on this job is for the elderly and children. Every one else I just deal with.


----------



## MM1799

94c said:


> The only true compassion I have on this job is for the elderly


Apparently you've never seen them drive... oh sorry. I am ruining your sentimental moment. My bad!


----------



## 94c

MM1799 said:


> Apparently you've never seen them drive... oh sorry. I am ruining your sentimental moment. My bad!


I don't usually have many of those moments. But when I do someone always comes along and pisses on my parade.:crazy:


----------



## rocksy1826

MM1799 said:


> Apparently you've never seen them drive... oh sorry. I am ruining your sentimental moment. My bad!


awww, but it's so cute when you only can see the little tuft of white hair when you expect to see a driver.! q-tips!

...until they run your dog down, that is


----------



## HELPMe

speaking of whackers...i think this term should also encompass the friggen plow men!! with more strobes then a led zep concert! Now they all love LED'S I was so blinded by a friggen privately owned f150 driving down the street lastnight with all his fucken lights on i almost went off the road i couldnt see..


----------



## tazoez

ferus fidelitas said:


> anyone who is so ignorant and ego starved to give the Miranda Rights to a dead person is shallow and attention starved ... I think the firemen acted appropriately by not laughing at this whackers feeble and inappropriate attempt at being funny ... what if the deceased were a member of your family and some hick town officer made this idiotic and feeble attempt at black humor at such a devastating time for your family...? I'd slap the dope acoss the face if he disrespected a member of my family like that.. any municipality that is large and busy is pretty much void of such whack jobs ..... the wannabes give full time police in average size to large departments a bad name.. they are shallow and ignorant - no black humor is funny - it's ignorant and disrespectfull b s by shallow people who lack maturity and experiece... they have zero class ... they need to grow up - by no means do these shallow morons represent real police who have extensive training and real life experience..this job is far more than "stats" .. it's about common sense, fainess and maturity.


You know it's funny. I am not L.E. as of yet (God, that is getting annoying to say) but I went to college for Criminal Justice (graduated this past December from Western New England College, Thank You).

One of the classes that was required was Criminal Investigations. All of the crime scene photos were of actual cases that the professor had worked on many years ago in the city that he worked on when he was on the job. He asked us to see if we could figure out the circumstances surrounding the death of a person in a bar (apparent gunshot with a shotgun, couldn't see his face). When the prof ask if there were any takers, I raised my hand and said "Let me take a shot at this one". As the prof even stated, "You need a sense of humor in this line of work or it will eat away at you to the point that you might try and kill yourself".

As mentioned before, black humor is how things are dealt with (one way out of many). If they (read -- anyone that deals with horrors, L.E., EMS, Firefighters) could not find a way to deal, then don't you think that they might have servere psychological issues down the road?

Also, I'm sure that people are more intelligent than to make jokes in front of a deceased person's family.

Just something for you to think about.

To 94C, I probably would have laughed my a$$ off if I saw and heard you giving the dead guy his Miranda.


----------



## TacOps

HELPMe said:


> speaking of whackers...i think this term should also encompass the friggen plow men!! with more strobes then a led zep concert! Now they all love LED'S I was so blinded by a friggen privately owned f150 driving down the street lastnight with all his fucken lights on i almost went off the road i couldnt see..


Was he plowing snow? If he was I would be fine with the LED lightbar. However, if the guy was just driving with them on for the hell of it you should have stopped him. Any color light, even amber, must be on for a reason.


----------



## 209

Portable81 said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Had to chime in...Fire Police are not Law Enforcment-just firemen that direct traffic. No weapons, no motor vehicle citations. This guy is just a regular Firefighter whacker who went through a 5 day class on how to direct traffic.



TacOps said:


> Was he plowing snow? If he was I would be fine with the LED lightbar. However, if the guy was just driving with them on for the hell of it you should have stopped him. Any color light, even amber, must be on for a reason.


I agree.

______________________________

Just curious...Any reformed Whackers here....I bet there are plenty of Officers out there that when they were 17-20 that were with the FD, EMS or what ever that had more lights and crap in their car. I think there is a 12 step program for those with Whackeritis.


We admitted we were powerless over our addiction _to lights, sirens, radios_- that our lives had become unmanageable
 2. ......etc.


----------



## TacOps

What the hell is fire police? What towns have them?

Yes, how many LEOs out there were fire/ems before going over to the darkside?


----------



## 209

TacOps said:


> What the hell is fire police? What towns have them?
> 
> Yes, how many LEOs out there were fire/ems before going over to the darkside?


I brought it up...Ill admit it...former Vol. Nozzelhead here, yeah I had the works...in my transformation to the darkside and growing up I got picked on for the flashy lights on my car by F/T Officers and later removed all of them.

YOU TOO CAN PULL THROUGH YOUR WACKERISM


----------



## SOT

What about them EMS/EMT guys some of them take the damn cake on that shit.



ponyboy said:


> I find the Biggest whackers even surpassing cop "sparkies" are the Fire fighter Whackers, and I find it more prevelant amongst firefighters. Just an observation.


----------



## HELPMe

TacOps said:


> Was he plowing snow? If he was I would be fine with the LED lightbar. However, if the guy was just driving with them on for the hell of it you should have stopped him. Any color light, even amber, must be on for a reason.


Nope his plow was high and dry. Its like christmas for these fucks every time it snows. Every asshat with a amber light and a plow drives around the town pretending to be the fucking DPW. :cussing:

If a 5 ton CAT blasting snow only has an amber beacon there is no reason why these whackers should have so many lights that it makes your pupils dialate!


----------



## TacOps

If I had a small PU plowing, I would put a lightbar on it too. The large trucks probably don't heve them because people are more likely to see them.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I know it happens, even though I hate to admit it. I much prefer to give all you guys the benefit of the doubt and a whole lotta respect, but I do know of one whack job who's working as a LEO.

I used to play co-ed softball in college with a guy who was a whacker and a wannabe. He tried gettting on to every force in Massachusetts but was turned down by every department.

He'd pass the tests, you see, but when he met with people in person he'd get turned down and shown the door. He was a whacker, and it showed.

I haven't thought of that nut job in 20 years until I saw this thread so I Googled him for the heck of it and -- poof -- he's a lieutenant in a state agency.

I have no idea how he got employed. He truly was a scary dude, and I'd love to know what he's like on the job.


----------



## SOT

This thread is useless without names!


----------



## potatochip

Jeepy said:


> I haven't thought of that nut job in 20 years until I saw this thread so I Googled him for the heck of it and -- poof -- he's a lieutenant in a state agency.


You have to at least tell us what agency. That will provide a lot of insight


----------



## pahapoika

always thought Fire Fighters were called "sparkies" ?

this isn't a really bad thing for them. some guys roll their eyes , but it seems more accepted to be job crazy as a fire fighter than a cop.

we had some young guys go out and buy crown vics and put lights in them , but they were young guys and soon grew out of it.

there was one cop on the south shore that owned a brown ford LTD that would pull people over in that town.

i believe he's now the Chief


----------



## SOT

I'm betting $5 on EMA.



potatochip said:


> You have to at least tell us what agency. That will provide a lot of insight


----------



## Guest

It's a Sheriff's Department in Massachusetts. This guy works with the jailed inmates.

Maybe I can let *Gil* know more details and he can share them (or not) with those of you he knows. This LT, you see, was a real oddball in the 80s so it'd be interesting to see how he fared in his career over the years. I still can't believe he's been hired!

It reminds me of a veterinarian I knew in the 80s, too. This vet was a real fruit loop and we all knew it. That vet was drinking on the job, botching surgeries, etc., etc. and we coworkers knew it but it took more than 20 years for his license to get yanked. Finally in either 2005 or 2006 it was pulled and he had to close his North Shore practice. We saw it a mile away but it took a darned long time for him to get out of that profession.

That's why I'm a bit curious to know how the Sheriff dude made out. Just some thoughts.


----------



## rg1283

There is nothing wrong with having a band aid bag with some cold packs, blood stopper, etc. Maybe a CPR Mask and Space Blanket, BP Cuff, Stethoscope. I don't understand why Nurses, EMTs and even doctors stop at accident scenes, especially when the Police are on Scene. At those most one will have a BLS Bag. This isn't alaska. The ambulance will be there before you can even get all your gear out of your personal car. Sounds very CMPSAish to me.

But when you have a Life Pak-12 and o2, your own air way kit, and actually have your own IV supplies and Saline, etc and you look like Mr. Fire Police with the Star of Life all over your car. Then your an EMS wacker.

As far as police officers are concerned, maybe some low profile lights. But all one would need would be some 80s style blue mag mount Bubble Gum Blue lights, to put on your POV, incase the shit hit the fan and all police officers were called in and there were not enough cruisers or something similarly as rare.


----------



## TacOps

rg1283 said:


> There is nothing wrong with having a band aid bag with some cold packs, blood stopper, etc. Maybe a CPR Mask and Space Blanket, BP Cuff, Stethoscope. I don't understand why Nurses, EMTs and even doctors stop at accident scenes, especially when the Police are on Scene. At those most one will have a BLS Bag. This isn't alaska. The ambulance will be there before you can even get all your gear out of your personal car. Sounds very CMPSAish to me.
> 
> But when you have a Life Pak-12 and o2, your own air way kit, and actually have your own IV supplies and Saline, etc and you look like Mr. Fire Police with the Star of Life all over your car. Then your an EMS wacker.
> 
> As far as police officers are concerned, maybe some low profile lights. But all one would need would be some 80s style blue mag mount Bubble Gum Blue lights, to put on your POV, incase the shit hit the fan and all police officers were called in and there were not enough cruisers or something similarly as rare.


:L: I keep a couple band aids in my car


----------



## 209

I'll tell you what if I'm at an accident scene and a nurse or doc stop and its just me with people that have critical injuries I'll be happy to let them take over.


----------



## BSP4141

I'll Tell Ya When I Went To Visit My Buddy In Broward County, Fl Who Is A Sworn Deputy There, I Met A Guy Who He Works With Who Carry's ; Glock 23 In A Drop Holster With 4 Mags, Patrol Shotgun In The Front Seat In The Trunk An M-4 , Mp-5 , 2 Less Leathal Rifles And A Riot Sheild. Now I Know Its Kind Of Bad There But This Guy Is Set Up Like He's Gonna Kick In A Door And Find ****** Bulger And Osama Bin-laden Having A Pizza, Whacker Or Not?


----------



## SOT

That's Not A Whacker But A Tackleberry.
Props On Your Use Of First Letter Caps, That's A Hard Skill To Master!


----------



## BSP4141

Well i work for the school police so i may aswell learn some proper typing skills while i'm here.


----------



## SOT

I tried it and that was damn hard, you are prolly a better typist than I (or me) or the both of us...


----------



## BSP4141

I Gots Me Some Edumacation


----------



## C.O. I

Jeepy said:


> Yeah, I know it happens, even though I hate to admit it. I much prefer to give all you guys the benefit of the doubt and a whole lotta respect, but I do know of one whack job who's working as a LEO.
> 
> I used to play co-ed softball in college with a guy who was a whacker and a wannabe. He tried gettting on to every force in Massachusetts but was turned down by every department.
> 
> He'd pass the tests, you see, but when he met with people in person he'd get turned down and shown the door. He was a whacker, and it showed.
> 
> I haven't thought of that nut job in 20 years until I saw this thread so I Googled him for the heck of it and -- poof -- he's a lieutenant in a state agency.
> 
> I have no idea how he got employed. He truly was a scary dude, and I'd love to know what he's like on the job.


Please tell me its not the DOC!!!!!!


----------



## Big.G

would this make it easier to answer the question?


----------



## SOT

what a bunch of tards


----------



## Guest

Anyone can be a whacker; it's a state of mind, not an occupation.


----------



## misconceived

So I just wasted 10 min and 6 sec of my life why???

Thanks for the pointless bump SOT. :jump:

Well...here's another bump...damnit


----------



## SOT

No dude you got that all wrong, when someone votes it bumps it to the top...then I read the last post and replied....don't go blaming me skippy!


----------



## O-302

Apparently Constable's can be whackers: 



SOT 
Thread Killa
MassCops Commissioner
Status: Offline
Current Mood: 

Last Seen: 19 Hours Ago 23:19
Join Date: Jul 2004 (1220 days)
Location: MA
Posts: 6,083 -- Threads: 1135 
Hosted Photos: (0) 
Rep Power: 17 


Ok so I have been appointed a constable...now what? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The selectmen had an emergency meeting to appoint me and another fellow as constables, now we are.

I got my uniform and weapon budget/allowance and have $705 left that I am supposed to use for equipment like lights.

What's the best kind of lights for my car, are wigwags important? I have two cars, and was thinking about something portable...any ideas?


----------



## Guest

O-302 said:


> Apparently Constable's can be whackers:


You're not too quick on the uptake, are you?


----------



## O-302

Delta784 said:


> You're not too quick on the uptake, are you?


Well, lets see.....last post in this thread prior to yours and mine is one week ago...the new thread regarding the Constable lights is 6 days old....just found it ironic that he started both...


----------



## Guest

O-302 said:


> Well, lets see.....last post in this thread prior to yours and mine is one week ago...the new thread regarding the Constable lights is 6 days old....just found it ironic that he started both...


It's called sarcasm.


----------



## O-302

Delta784 said:


> It's called sarcasm.


The damn internet sarcasm detector must be broken again....(note: this is also sarcasm...)


----------



## SOT

At some point you'll get it, sometimes I'm so subtle I fool myself.


----------



## dcorn18

Whacker sighting at target. Security guard with full duty belt..including handcuffs. Does anyone know why they would have handcuffs? Security is supposed to observe and report from my understanding.


----------



## lofu

Yeah, I saw one at the South Shore Plaza last night with cuffs. Did they get those as christmas presents or are they Braintree Specials now? Disclaimer: This post is not a shot at anyone who works there as I believe that job has a purpose and the people there seem to do pretty good at it.


----------



## Kilvinsky

lofu said:


> Yeah, I saw one at the South Shore Plaza last night with cuffs. Did they get those as christmas presents or are they Braintree Specials now? Disclaimer: This post is not a shot at anyone who works there as I believe that job has a purpose and the people there seem to do pretty good at it.


Many years ago they were in-house employees, were specials, carried and even had marked units with blue lights. The then Braintree Chief originally insisted they wear identical uniforms to BPD, which of course kinda angered the Braintree cops. They did a pretty adequate job of policing the mall, but like with EVERY AGENCY on earth (cities and towns included) there were a couple of overeager types.

New management bought the mall and gradually the guys at the Plaza lost everything. Then, once they became strictly security and the last of the old guys had left (I believe they were unionized, but won't swear to that.) a contract company was brought in.

It's a new contract company now, but many of the same people that have been there for a few years.

Hey, I grew up at the plaza and knew many of the guys who worked there in the late 70s and early 80s.

If they got handcuffs, it must be just to restrain anyone who might get violent until the cops arrive.


----------



## dsm290

Kilvinsky said:


> Hey, I grew up at the plaza and knew many of the guys who worked there in the late 70s and early 80s.
> 
> .


Jim! You big old liar!!!! you mean late 60's and early 70's. Save up a down payment for the wheelchair yet? And speaking of the mall, didn't you get your ass beat there june 16th, 1974?




masscopguy said:


> The answer is definitely YES. I once worked with a guy who was a reject from Fisher Jr. College.
> .


Are you still at Fisher too you loser?????


----------



## Sam1974

LawMan3 said:


> Whoa, where did that come from?! This thread has been dead for almost 3 years!


someone voted in the poll...


----------



## 7costanza

I say NO, if you are fortunate to make it to the big league your only capable of being " whacker ISH " .


----------



## CJIS




----------



## cc3915




----------

